# PSU help!



## Techguy (Dec 12, 2011)

I'm going to be buying a computer with the following specs:

Intel i5 2400
Intel DH67BL
4 GB RAM
Seagate SATA HDD
Cooler Master Elite 310

The max budget of my rig is around 30-35k and this allows me about 7k for a PSU and a Graphics card.

I might buy a graphics card, but it wont need a 6 pin PCIE connector because i will buy the GT 520 or 6570 or the 6670. (max 66W)

Please recommend a power supply for my computer max 3k. Actually i read reviews and was considering the Corsair  CX 430V2 because it is very good and can supply upto 500W power @ 45C.

I recently read that it is better to go for a more powerful PSU beacuse it is future proof and gives better efficiency..

I used a power calculator and it showed 254W recommended with a radeon 6670.
If i add 40% for capaciotr aging, it shows 336W, which shows that the CX 430V2 is more than enough...

Should i buy:

Corsair Builder Series CX 430V2   - 2.4k
Seasonic S12II-430 430W          - 2.6k
Corsair Builder Series CX 500V2   - 3.1k
SeaSonic Model S12II 520          - 3.4k

Will there be any advantages of buying a Seasonic unit over the Corsair one even if it has the same wattage?

Please recommend..
I need something that has good quality and will last 4 years at least...

NOTE: This is my max budget....


----------



## ico (Dec 13, 2011)

Among the ones mentioned, Seasonic S12II 520w is the best. it is better than Corsair CX500v2.

You already have a thread running in the PC Configuration section. Ask there.

**www.thinkdigit.com/forum/pc-components-configurations/149466-new-pc-1-a.html*


----------



## Cilus (Dec 13, 2011)

Techguy, dont create multiple threads for same purpose. I am closing this one. Post your query in the *www.thinkdigit.com/forum/pc-components-configurations/149466-new-pc-1-a.html thread as ico suggested.


----------

